# Plaster 3000sq Ft House



## SelfBuild2015! (22 Jan 2015)

Hi, I am currently trying to agree prices for a self build project. Our house is a story and a half dormer and is circa 3000sq ft. I have only managed to get one quote so far for the plastering. I have got the contractor to allow for all internal and external plastering including the supply and install of the slabs. All walls upstairs and down and block walls and the only slabbing is on the ceiling. The contractor is supplying all consumables including sand, cement etc. The price came in at €33,000. From reading around I thought this figure seems excessive. Would anyone have any thoughts or experience on a similar type build? Thanks


----------



## noproblem (22 Jan 2015)

Great. I'm very interested in this as well. Is he supplying the scaffolding as well and have you many chimneys? A friend of mine is getting a house done as well, it's 2500 sq ft 2 storey, 27 windows. He's got a price from a good plasterer for €10,000 cash and the plasterer is supplying nothing apart from his skills and labour plus his tools. Other prices were, 12,500, 8,500, 15,000. All prices based on no supply of any material, or scaffolding, just the plastering, inside and outside. They're not putting up the plaster slabs either, but all of them will do it for €1,500. Apart from the highest price, who will give receipt, vat, etc, they all want cash.


----------



## Leo (22 Jan 2015)

Going the cash route leaves you open to abuse. Plenty of horror stories on here over the years of people who have no recourse for poor or uncompleted work because they chose to go the illegal cash route.


----------



## noproblem (22 Jan 2015)

Leo said:


> Going the cash route leaves you open to abuse. Plenty of horror stories on here over the years of people who have no recourse for poor or uncompleted work because they chose to go the illegal cash route.



  I had taken into account what you're saying when I replied. The plasterer he wants to get is the guy for 10k, his work is well known, top class actually, but a lot of tradesmen are going the cash route right now. I guess a hell of a lot of them were burnt over the mad times. Anyway, that's my experience, I'm answering the other persons question in so far as I can. BTW, there's nothing illegal in the cash route, unless you're suggesting those people don't pay their dues.


----------



## Leo (23 Jan 2015)

noproblem said:


> BTW, there's nothing illegal in the cash route, unless you're suggesting those people don't pay their dues.



The only reason someone would insist on cash is to avoid creditors or to defraud Revenue. If you facilitate that, you are complicit in the crime.

The homeowner should also be aware of their responsibilities under the 2013 Safety, Health and Welfare at Work (Construction) Regulations as well.


----------



## SelfBuild2015! (23 Jan 2015)

Our house will have two chimneys and 23 windows. I was originally budgeting about 12k for labour and then maybe 6k for all the sand / cement / slabs etc. I was then allowing about 2k for installing the slabs. This was giving me a budget of about 20k all in. I have the scaffold built into the block layers price so I was hoping to utilise that for the plasters. Even if I had to allow say another 2k for additional scaffold that would only bring me to an all-in price of 22k. It leads me to believe that the figure I was quoted of 33k is excessive and I would be able to get far better value than that. Has anyone out there approximate all in plastering costs for a similar type house?


----------

